# [OT] Muestra tu escritorio

## flaab_0n

Buenas a todos

A partir de un post que abrí ayer por la tarde, se nos ha ocurrido un "concurso" de Screenshots, por llamarle de alguna manera porque no existe ganador alguno, de Screenshots.

El objetivo es que podamos ver pantallazos de otras personas, y observar sus recursos para hacer un escritorio bonito, e intercambiar preguntas y respuestas  :Smile: 

No se hasta que punto participará la gente pero os invito a todos a colgar vuestro screen en alguna parte y meterlo en el post. No conozco a practicamente ningun linuxero que no tenga un espacio web en alguna parte  :Very Happy: 

Bueno, como buen iniciador de este "concurso", pues empezaré yo, no? A continuación, señoras y señores, mis screens. Tengo tres gestores de ventanas instalados en mi sistema, asi que pongo tres screens  :Smile: 

- Xfce 4 ---> http://www.evosdesign.com/snap1.jpg

- Fluxbox  -> http://www.evosdesign.com/fluxbox.jpg

- Kde 3.2 --> http://www.evosdesign.com/kde.jpg

Venga chicos un abrazo. Espero ver nuevos screens  :Very Happy: 

Título modificado por Stolz -- Original: [DESKTOP] "Concurso" de Screenshots (Perémne)

----------

## alexlm78

Me parece bien, empecemos

Consola con fraebuffer y bootsplash:

http://alexlm78.iespana.es/alexlm78/pictures/Consola_natalie.png

windowmaker corriendo JDiskReport, muy bueno

http://alexlm78.iespana.es/alexlm78/pictures/xfree_wmaker_jdiskreport.jpg

PD> por cierto el JDiskReport lo pueden bajar de www.jgoodies.com

----------

## fromooze

Tus screenchutes no se ven .. imagino que es porque en geocities te obligan a entrar por index.htm en la web  :Smile: 

----------

## flaab_0n

Hola alexlm78

He visto tus screenshots. Siguiendo el enlace no se puede pero entrando en el directorio /Pictures en el navegador Si, jeje.

Me gusta tu tema de carga de la princesa de Star Wars(Creo q esa es la pava, no?). Aparte de que está mazo de buena, de donde te bajas temas de fbsplash? O como lo hiciste?  :Very Happy: 

Un abrazo a tos

----------

## alexlm78

ya los cambia de sitio, perdon no lo habia notado, encuanto teng los demas, pues los deje en casa, los subo.

bye.

----------

## fromooze

Bueno, dándome cuenta de geocities, me animo también al ¿concurso?:

www.geocities.com/fromooze

Claro está, que lo que veis es el fvwm-crystal con poca cosa más, el gkrellm2  la aterm, y el gqview. El menu de iconos superior izquierdo es extensible, como los de xfce, si pincho con el derecho lanza el programa, si pincho con el derecho sale el menú con programas que considero de la "categoría". En la otra esquina, la C es el menu del crystal, con opciones como el screensaver, xmms, screenshots, colorsets...  , el volumen es un control del aumix vía ruedecilla de ratón y botones (izquierdo para subir, derecho para bajar), el play también tiene submenu para controlar el xmms, luego xpads y psi versión docklet  :Smile: 

Así, depaso explico algunas de las features del crystal  :Smile:  ... el resto ya son combinaciones de teclas y ratón  :Very Happy: 

PS- Por cierto, estoy compilando  :Wink: 

----------

## Kawn

De hace casi un año con mi querida fluxbox... aunque acabe abandonandola por xfce4... que injusta es la vida... ;P

De hace unos meses cuando me pasé a xfce4

Y hace un rato

----------

## 7th_sign

ya vi los screenshot estan muy buenos, creo que pondre un imagen de una vieja en el framebuffer como alexlm78, pero aqui les dejo los screenshots que tengo en mi pequeño sitio web, a ver que les parece.

http://ivan.rico.org.mx/index.php?op=galeria&cat=1

despues pondre uno del framebuffer  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kabutor

Ergh, bueno como no se puede "tirar la piedra y esconder la mano" pese a lo sencillo del mio aqui va una foto

Un par de gdesklets y el theme del firefox que me gusta se llama Milk Modded, lo demas, pues xfce4 y poca cosa  :Very Happy: 

Me ha gustado las fotos que hay con lo del framebuffer al cargar, a ver si me pongo y pongo una tb..  :Smile: 

http://www.pccable.es/images/desktop.jpg

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Os digo una cosa muuuuy en "serio" no me gusta este post!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

me acompleja el escritorio .....  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

a ver si alguien me dice como haceis para que se vea la consola en el escritorio (transparente) 

uso gnome 2.6 

un saludo

----------

## fromooze

Si no recuerdo mal, en la gnome-terminal tienes la opción fácilmente encontrable en los menuses  :Smile: 

----------

## flaab_0n

Gentoosiastix:

Yo uso para consolas transparentes Aterm y Eterm

```
emerge aterm Eterm
```

Luego, estos son mis comandos para hacerlas transparentes y tal. Puedes modificar tamaños letras y tal para que quede "cool" para tu escritorio.

Mi ejecutable /usr/local/bin/aterm_t

```
#!/bin/sh

aterm -tr -trsb -tinttype true -sh 70 -fg white -bg black -title Flaab@GeNt0o
```

Mi ejecutable /usr/local/bin/eterm_t

```
#!/bin/sh

Eterm -x --buttonbar 0 --scrollbar 0 -f white --shade 0 --trans --geometry 63x76+5+0 -L 10000
```

Crea estos scripts o modificalos a tu gusto y metelos en /usr/local/bin. Luego dales permiso de ejecucion y lectura a todos los usuarios, por ejemplo para mi script de aterm...

```
chmod 755 /usr/local/bin/aterm_t
```

----------

## Magnum44

Hola! en cuanto pueda hago unos screenshots de mi escritorio. Pero tengo un par de cosillas que decir:

1.-alexlm78: Oye, como se llama el programa ese de los pingüinos mareando por la pantall??? parece q se sale!

2.-Kawn: Que tal está el juego ese... Tibia? 

Ah, y Naruto powa! SexyNoJutsu!   :Laughing: 

Enga, a ver si saco tiempo pa hacer unos screens wapos... Me mola este concurso   :Cool: Last edited by Magnum44 on Wed May 26, 2004 10:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Gracias flaab_0n, a ver si cuando acabe de hacer el 

#emerge -u world   me queda tiempo y lo pruebo.... sino lo hare mañana.

La pregunta que se me ocurre es si tiene algo que ver que lo use en Gnome (no creo) pero....  :Wink: 

----------

## flaab_0n

Gentoosiastix: No tio, aterm y Eterm nada tienen que ver con el gestor de ventanas que uses, funcionan en todas partes.

Salu2  :Wink: 

Ves tio? Este tipo de post estan para dejar de tener verguenza de nuestro propio escritorio xDD

----------

## flaab_0n

Por cierto he encontrado un buen fondo de Gentoo que puede ayudar a la gente a participar en el concurso con mas "class" o "sexapil" o como querais llamarlo. Helo aqui...

http://www.deviantart.com/view/3333415/

----------

## cnyx

Hola Gentoosiastix, con el gnome-terminal lo puedes volver transparente pinchando en:

Editar ----> Perfil actual ----> y luego vas a la pestaña "Efectos" ahi abajo pone "fondo transparente" o algo asi. Voy a ver si cuelgo un screenshot y os pongo el enlace.

saludos.

----------

## cnyx

Bueno pues aqui va el  mio. Un gnome 2.4 (apunto de ser 2.6) con el tema Aero, un fondo muy a la gentoo, gdesklet con el display de starterbar, gnome-terminal y poco mas. Bastante simple comparado con las maravillas que teneis algunos (ej: flaab_on):

ahi va eso: [img:7a475c27d0]http://etno.org/eneas/screenshots/Pantallazo-3.png[/img:7a475c27d0]

http://etno.org/eneas/screenshots/Pantallazo-3.png

saludos.

----------

## Stolz

Bueno, esto es de hace un par de meses, con KDE 3.1.3

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

> Por cierto he encontrado un buen fondo....

 

Y este es el aspecto actual recien estrenado, con KDE 3.2.2, (gracias flaab_0n, me encanta ese fondo).

Las aplicaciones que se pueden ver en la ultima captura son:

-Supercaramba con el tema Liquid Weather

-Konsole

-Konqueror

-Iconizados en el docker de kicker estan aMule y aMSN.

Saludos.

EDITO: He cambiado la URL de la segunda captura que estaba mal ;PLast edited by Stolz on Thu May 27, 2004 4:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ps2

Stolz, tu captura de KDE 3.2.2 no es visible  :Sad: 

De todas formas, iba a poner un post proponiendo que pongais (quienes tengan ganas  y quieran claro, pero estaria bien) que pusierais las app que se visualizan en el escritorio, los nombres de los diferentes temas q tengais en las aplicaciones, y algun detalle mas... jajaj dios esto me recuerda a una web que se dedica a hacer esto pero solo del AmigaOS; y en ella lo hacen tal como comento.

Saludos!

PD: He aquí la web de la que hablo, no tiene desperdicio: http://www.amigafuture.de/interactive/workbench.phpLast edited by ps2 on Thu May 27, 2004 4:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stolz

Ya esta solucionado  :Smile: 

En la primera captura uso Mosfet-Liquid como tema de KDE, y en la segunda Bahira.

Un saludo.

----------

## ps2

Stolz disculpa, pero ahora no puedo investigar mucho x mi mismo, podrias decirme cual es el nombre de la aplicación que te informa sobre el tiempo?

gracias!  :Wink: 

----------

## Stolz

 *ps2 wrote:*   

> Stolz disculpa, pero ahora no puedo investigar mucho x mi mismo, podrias decirme cual es el nombre de la aplicación que te informa sobre el tiempo?
> 
> gracias! 

 

Superkaramba con el tema Liquid Weather. Para instalar superkaramba:

```
# emerge superkaramba
```

El tema lo saque de www.kde-look.org, como ya he dicho, se llama Liquid Weather.

Un saludo.

----------

## cnyx

Bueno pues como muchos sabeis, art.gnome.org esta fuera de servicio desde algun tiempo, pero me he metido en el archivo y por lo visto aun asi han puesto bastantes fondos y temas nuevos. He sacado este nuevo screenshot de mi escritorio:

http://etno.org/eneas/screenshots/Pantallazo.png

saludos.

----------

## cnyx

Por cierto, alguien sabe si hay temas de iconos tipo MacosX para gnome?? como esos que tiene stolz en su escritorio kde.

saludos.

----------

## flaab_0n

Pues me parece que existen un paquete de iconos llamados graphite-radeon. Creo que te servirán. Son clavados a los de por defecto en Mac Os X.

 :Smile: 

Nuevo screen de KDE! http://www.evosdesign.com/kde2.jpg

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

 *cnyx wrote:*   

> Por cierto, alguien sabe si hay temas de iconos tipo MacosX para gnome?? como esos que tiene stolz en su escritorio kde.
> 
> saludos.

 

Los que uso yo son los iconos oficiales de KDE, no he tenido que modificar ni instalar nada. Su autor es Everaldo y se llaman Crystal. Estan disponibles por separado en http://www.everaldo.com/ junto con otros muchos iconos tipo Mac.

Tal vez alguien los haya empaquetado en forma de tema de iconos para GNOME, pregunta al autor por si sabe algo.

Un saludo.

----------

## cnyx

gracias, como tu dices le preguntare al autor a ver si me puede decir algo.

saludos.

----------

## cnyx

Hey flaab_on me mola tu wallpaper, que no lo colgarias por ahi para que me lo baje?? o me dices un enlace??

Por cierto voy a emerger el paquete ese que me has dicho a ver si mola.

saludos.

----------

## cnyx

he supuesto que cuando decias lo del paquete llamado graphite-radeon, te referias a que estaba en portage, pero no esta. sabes de donde puedo bajarlo??

saludos.

----------

## cuerty

Bueno, he aqui los mios.

[img:861b7b3c37]http://angelcaidolabs.sytes.net/~qwerty/screenshots/thumbails/labs.2004-05-20-03.21.34_thumbail.png[/img:861b7b3c37]

[img:861b7b3c37]http://angelcaidolabs.sytes.net/~qwerty/screenshots/thumbails/labs.2004-05-10-09.08.52_thumbail.png[/img:861b7b3c37]

Algunas cosas que se ven: FWVM, Aterm, Gaim, Firefox, Torsmo, ... ¿Me olvido de algo?

----------

## alexlm78

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> Hola! en cuanto pueda hago unos screenshots de mi escritorio. Pero tengo un par de cosillas que decir:
> 
> 1.-alexlm78: Oye, como se llama el programa ese de los pingüinos mareando por la pantall??? parece q se sale!
> 
> 

 

Se llama xpinguins

y hay otro para el que le guste los Simpson xsimpsons

----------

## trompa

cnyx ahi los tienes.

http://www.crystalgnome.org/

----------

## cuerty

Acerca de como tener terminales trasparentes, y la opcion que dijo flaab_0n de crear un script llamado aterm_t, hay una forma mucho mas comoda.

Aterm asi como muchos otros programas de XFree leen lo que se llaman Resources, una base de datos interna que le dice a cada programa ciertas opciones que debe tomar. Para modificar el valor por omision (default) de estos resources se tiene que escribir el valor que se pretende en el archivo ~/.Xdefaults de cada usuario.

Asi mi ~/.Xdefaults dice algo como:

```

  aterm*transparent:true

  aterm*transpscrollbar:true

  aterm*shading:60

```

Para que al iniciarse Aterm tenga transparencias (Tanto en la terminal propiamente dicha como en la barra).

Otras cosas interesantes que se pueden hacer asi es cambiarle los colores por defecto, yo tengo esta convinacion que me gusta mucho, aunque para los que prefieren colores muy brillantes les va a resultar opaca:

```

aterm*color0:  #000000

aterm*color8:  #000000

aterm*color1:  #c85c58

aterm*color9:  #c85c58

aterm*color2:  #00d966

aterm*color10: #87cc98

aterm*color3:  #fff796

aterm*color11: #fff796

aterm*color4:  #2d5e85

aterm*color12: #4186be

aterm*color5:  #cf9ebe

aterm*color13: #f474c8

aterm*color6:  #6ab2b2

aterm*color14: #7cd1d1

aterm*color7:  #d9d9d9

aterm*color15: #d9d9d9

aterm*colorBD: yellow

aterm*colorUL: magenta 

```

Si quieren mas info de aterm y sus resources pueden leer la manpage (ahi estan todos listados) o este tutorial: http://reviewed.homelinux.org/software/x11-terms/aterm/index.html.en que me fue de mucha ayuda en su momento (Todavia tengo codigos que copie de ahi y pegue sin modificar en mi configuracion).

----------

## flaab_0n

Cynx:

Mi fondo de Mac esta en www.deviantart.com, y se llama iStyle.

Los iconos graphite-radeon estan en www.kde-look.org. Entra en search content y busca veras como te salen. Estan bastante wapos.

Joder me tengo que ir a estudiar para selectividad, que asco. Me cago en su puta madre. (con perdon).

Suerte que linux me distrae...y mi novia, pero cuando me descuido pasa de mi y se mete a Linux a navegar y chatear.   :Sad: 

[/url]

----------

## TieferFeld

Me gustan vuestras ideas... Voy apuntando, voy  :Smile: 

Y por si alguien tiene curiosidad, así se ve mi escritorio (bueno, hay 3, los primeros 3 que usé con mi gentoo) y KDE. Soy nuevo en kde, pero me voy acostumbrando  :Wink: 

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12654

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *cuerty wrote:*   

> Bueno, he aqui los mios.
> 
> [img:af3d0419df]http://angelcaidolabs.sytes.net/~qwerty/screenshots/thumbails/labs.2004-05-20-03.21.34_thumbail.png[/img:af3d0419df]
> 
> [img:af3d0419df]http://angelcaidolabs.sytes.net/~qwerty/screenshots/thumbails/labs.2004-05-10-09.08.52_thumbail.png[/img:af3d0419df]
> ...

 

Me ha gustado la transparencia del primero ¿Como se logra eso?

Es kde? me parece que si

Los menues y la barra como se hace eso?

----------

## flaab_0n

TieferFeld: He visto tus screens. Fijate a mi karamba no me gusta nada de nada de nada, me parece que roba mazo de recursos. Nose...no me gusta xd.

Yo acostumbro a usar Gdesklets cuando quiero que me digan el tiempo y tal cual pascual...

Bueno lo dicho, que me largo a estudiar.

Por cierto que os gusta mas? Escritorios oscuros o escritorios claritos?

A mi me gustan los oscuros de verlo un par de veces, pero para trabajar muchas horas en la maquina me gusta mas el claro, fondo blanquito...grisaceo....nose, es deprimente mirar algo negro muchas horas, acabas de mal humor!!

----------

## mindsuck

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Me ha gustado la transparencia del primero ¿Como se logra eso?
> 
> Es kde? me parece que si
> ...

 

Arriba lo dice, es FVWM, la barra es FvwmButtons.

----------

## trompa

cuerty puedes colgar tu .fvwm2rc ?

Tengo en proyecto cambiar metacity por fvwm en mi gnome y me ayudaría tener una base para empezar mejor que hacerlo desde 0.

Gracias.

----------

## Kawn

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> 2.-Kawn: Que tal está el juego ese... Tibia?
> 
> Ah, y Naruto powa! SexyNoJutsu!

 

Tibia hace 5-4 años estaba divertido.. pero con el tiempo se a echado a perder... ahora, en pocas palabras, es una mierda xD

Y si, naruto rlz ;P (si.. esta de moda y lo ven todos los crios... pero... que mas da? XDD)

Y ahora.. otro SS en el que se ve mejor el wallpaper  :Razz: 

XFCE4 con xmms, Eterm, gdesklets y amsn

----------

## flaab_0n

Kawn, cual es el codigo de lanzamiento de Eterm en ese ultimo Screen de Xfce que has posteado?? Me ha molao xD, nunca conseguí tenerlo asi.

Un abrazo.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Gracias cnyx pero esto ya lo uso....  me referia a algun "pantallazo" en el que parece que la consola es parte del escritorio.... no se si me explico... aunque empiezo a pensar que era solo un efecto de tapiz...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

como molaria el abrir una consola y que solo te saliese el promt en la pantalla.............. ya.. vale si lo reconosco, esto me esta afectando seriamente  :Wink: 

----------

## cnyx

Bueno, primero gracias trompa, flaab_0n por las respuestas. Y ahora algunas preguntillas sobre fvwm:

Se pueden poner iconos en el escritorio? tiene explorador de archivos propio? Es comodo?

saludos.

----------

## cnyx

ahh vale, eso recuerdo que lo explico flaab_0n en otro post hace tiempo. Por lo visto lo hace con una Eterm ¿no flaab_0n?

Bueno yo recogi su explicacion y la  intente sintetizar aqui:

http://eneascenter.com metete donde pone gentoo y ahi esta

saludos.

----------

## TieferFeld

Moola  :Very Happy:   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## Kawn

Es un theme que hice hace bastante tiempo, ya ni recuerdo como  :Razz: 

Aqui lo tienes: Eterm_theme.tar.gz

----------

## ResetReboot

Hola gente, he decidido postear aqui para que veais mi escritorio, a ver que os parece. No es tan impresionante como otros que he visto, pero es resultón (aunque tengo que cambiar el color de esa Eterm... no me convence)

Primera screenshot:

http://e-biblioteca.framarsa.com/screenshots/Gnome2.6.png

Gnome 2.6 con tema Milk en controles y borde de ventanas, iconos Crystal SVG for Gnome (que pena que no sean en SVG realmente), file-roller, Etermy gdesklets con starterbar y cpuinfo.

http://e-biblioteca.framarsa.com/screenshots/Gnome2.6-2.png

Otra con solo la Eterm (para que se vea el fondo).

Espero que os guste (y algún comentario me gustaria también)

----------

## flaab_0n

Kawn; gracias por poner tu tema de Eterm para bajar. Lo he descargado.

Pero no se que hacer con esos dos archivos *.cfg! Que tengo que hacer con ellos?  :Very Happy:  Lamento preguntar una cosa tan tonta   :Rolling Eyes: 

salu2, me voy al sobre

----------

## Kawn

Meterlos en ~/.Eterm/themes/Eterm  :Razz: 

(tb puedes cargar el tema que quieras con Eterm -t NombreDelTheme )

----------

## ResetReboot

Mi tema de Eterm esta en ~/.Eterm/themes/Eterm

Ese tema debería ir en ese sitio y con una opción, hacer que lo cargue.

----------

## fromooze

ResetReboot: Me he quedado super pillado con tu fondo de pantalla ...   :Shocked:   ¿No te ralla un montón la cara del viejo ese mirándote?  :Very Happy:   Es que el hombre está ahí, justo en el medio y personalmente no logro dejar de mirarlo.. si me preguntas si tenías iconos por el escritorio, tendría que mirar la chuleta, porque realmente lo único que recuerdo es ese hombre mirándome.. ¿soñaré con él hoy? XD

----------

## ResetReboot

Jajajajaja, muy bueno. La verdad es que el gato de tu avatar me parece que tiene una mirada mucho más penetrante xD. Coñas aparte, he puesto ese fondo hace poco... y dentro de poco lo cambiaré de nuevo, siempre estoy cambiando el fondo de escritorio o los adornos... es más, justo antes de postear aquí, he puesto la Eterm en "modo etéreo" (es decir, que sólo se ven las letras flotando).

----------

## flaab_0n

ResetReboot, es verdad tio ese menda que conduce el coche tiene cara de pocos amigos. No te quema que te este mirando todo el santo dia?

----------

## ResetReboot

Bueno, creo que a eso ya lo he contestado. 

De todas formas, para que fromooze pueda dormir tranquilo esta noche  :Razz: , aquí tenéis otra screenshot:

http://e-biblioteca.framarsa.com/screenshots/Pantallazo-3.png

Por cierto, esta configuración considero que está mejor (el fondo está más a juego con los colores del tema y ya no hay tio rayante xDD ).

----------

## fromooze

Sí, ahora está mejor  :Smile: 

Pero una cosiña más,  ¿sabes cómo se cambia el tamaño de los iconos en gnome?  En el 2.4 es con el botón derecho sobre cada icono en particular. Aunque tengo la impresión de que ya no son todos del mismo tamaño  :Confused: 

Si no me equivoco estás con el 2.6, pero seguirá siendo como en el 2.4 y son vectoriales, con lo que los puedes poner a tu gusto; así podrías tener todo mucho más mono   :Embarassed:  Recuerdo que cuando lo hice (en los tiempos que usaba gnome) quedé muy contento de poder agrupar los iconos además de por valores como programas, accesos directos... por tamaños, quedaba muy bien, y era muy cómodo. Yo que tu probaría, que seguro que quedas contento  :Smile: 

PS- No te metas con Baca*, que la podemos montar gorda!  :Wink: 

*Baca es mi gata, la de la foto  :Smile: 

----------

## mindsuck

 *cnyx wrote:*   

> Bueno, primero gracias trompa, flaab_0n por las respuestas. Y ahora algunas preguntillas sobre fvwm:
> 
> Se pueden poner iconos en el escritorio? tiene explorador de archivos propio? Es comodo?
> 
> saludos.

 

iconos... podés usar rox o nautilus para eso si queres, explorador de archivos, lo mismo.

FVWM es nada más un manejador de ventanas, con bastantes chiches pero sólo un manejador de ventanas al fin.

.fvwm2rc de taviso, bien comentado con muchos chiches.

http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/fvwm2rc.html

Thread "The F? Window Manager".

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?highlight=fvwm

----------

## djkork

Bueno tipets, aquí estan los mios..... hasta ayer creía q eran un crack pero después de ver las maravillas que he visto por aquí lo dejaremos en normalitos.....

con un par de ventanas

http://www.geocities.com/ignaciofelipe1/conventanas.jpg

y sin nada

http://www.geocities.com/ignaciofelipe1/sinventanas.jpg

es un simple gnome con bastantes desklests..... un fondo de pantalla dibujado por mí (aunque basado en otro que me bajé de fresh meat)

el tema que  utilizo es 6nome_SVG y las aplicaciones que se ven en lo de las ventanas son el amsn(con el tema tux) y el gnome-terminal

----------

## Mstaaravin

Djkork, no se ven tus screens

Este es mi actual escritorio

http://www.mstaaravin.com.ar/screens/desktop_1-1.jpg

http://www.mstaaravin.com.ar/screens/desktop_1-2.jpg

Oye Froomoze estamos esperando el tutorial del servidor FTP que prometiste, y ya que estamos pon uno paso a paso para poner fvwm-crystal en Gentoo   :Laughing: 

----------

## ResetReboot

Fromooze, sigue siendo exactamente igual, en ambas versiones también se pueden redimensionar los iconos no vectoriales, e incluso he notado que cuando tu tema de iconos tiene varias versiones en diferentes tamaños, coge el que menos pierde definición.

Sobre lo de organizar en función del tamaño de los iconos, no lo he visto ni en 2.4 ni en 2.6... quizá se me ha pasado. Eso si, si que hay "Organizar por emblemas"... creo que lo de los emblemas es el mejor invento para gente como yo, que recorre la ventana hacia arriba y hacia abajo sin encontrar la carpeta... jejejeje.

PS: Tranquilo, respeto mucho a los gatos.

----------

## fromooze

Lo de los tamañas, yo lo hacía a mano.. he imagino que tú también tendrás que hacerlo si gustas  :Smile: 

Es una idea que te doy más que nada, a mi cuando se me ocurrió me hizo mucha ilusión. Recuerdo que puse los ejecutables en pequeñito todos por una zona, los accesos directos en otro tamaño por otra... así tenía varias referencias más marcadas y me iba la mano antes a lo que quería. Claro está que cada uno tiene sus gustos  :Smile: 

Por cierto: Me he decido a usar el root-tail, que es un programa muy simpático que te pone los log en el escritorio, a ver si esta tarde, en cuanto acabe de redactar unas preguntas sobre Putnam y se las lleve al profesor cumplo mis promesas en un pincho  :Embarassed: 

----------

## flaab_0n

Hola a todos

Vereis hace una semanita o asi hice unos wallpapers para Gentoo, y los colgue en kde-look.org. No son una maravilla pero bueno, los hay peores. Aqui teneis:

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12408

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12390

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12529

A ver si le gustan a alguien xD

----------

## seba2k

Mi Humilde Desktop 3 versiones, de la mas antigua a la mas nueva, todas corriendo KDE 3.2 y Kooldock(http://ktown.kde.cl/kooldock) Saludos

http://ktown.kde.cl/kooldock/shots/03.jpg

http://www.inforlink.org/images/koolshot_27052004.jpg

http://www.inforlink.org/images/shot_27052004.jpg

----------

## djkork

 *Mstaaravin wrote:*   

> Djkork, no se ven tus screens
> 
> 

 

yo lo he probado desde el curro y desde mi casa y me funcionan bien.... ¿alguien puede decirme si tiene problemas al cargar mis screens?

http://www.geocities.com/ignaciofelipe1/conventanas.jpg

http://www.geocities.com/ignaciofelipe1/sinventanas.jpg

----------

## Stolz

 *djkork wrote:*   

>  *Mstaaravin wrote:*   Djkork, no se ven tus screens
> 
>  
> 
> yo lo he probado desde el curro y desde mi casa y me funcionan bien.... ¿alguien puede decirme si tiene problemas al cargar mis screens?
> ...

 

Si pinschas sobre ellos no se ven, pero si copias la URL manualmente en el navegador, pero añadiendo un espacio  al final si que va. No se por que pasa esto en las wbs alojadas en yahoo (En miarroba y webcindario ocurre lo mismo)

Un saludo.

----------

## djkork

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si pinschas sobre ellos no se ven, pero si copias la URL manualmente en el navegador, pero añadiendo un espacio  al final si que va. No se por que pasa esto en las wbs alojadas en yahoo (En miarroba y webcindario ocurre lo mismo)
> 
> Un saludo.

 

¿Puede ser que dependa del navegador que utilices?

Yo lo he probado con galeon, con mozilla 1.6 y con internet explorer 5 y todos funcionan perfectamente..... pinchando y todo..... ¿que utilizais vosotros (a los q no os va me refiero....)?

----------

## Stolz

Yo he probado con Mozilla 1.6, Firefox y Konqueror, y en todos pasa lo mismo   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Salduos.

----------

## Mstaaravin

Mozilla 1.6 y Netscape 7.1 (Win y Linux) y si, con poner un espacio al final de la url pude ya ver las capturas, cosa rara primera vez que veo este problema

 :Shocked: 

----------

## flaab_0n

He hecho un wallpaper de Gentoo bastante bonito, para los que os gusten los fondos claros. La verdad pensaba hacerlo de mi novia, pero cambie de opinion.

Helo Aqui, ya me direis algo: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12917

----------

## Mstaaravin

 *Quote:*   

>  La verdad pensaba hacerlo de mi novia, pero cambie de opinion. 

 

Y que hacemos los que queremos ese wallpaper ahora....?   :Razz: 

----------

## flaab_0n

Mstaaravin, pues no se tio, a lo mejor lo hago pero no creo publicarlo. Por ser tu, te lo dejaré ver. xDDD

¿Alguien mas quiere el wallpaper? xDD

----------

## Magnum44

Si tu parienta está wena yo kiero 2 copias   :Laughing: 

----------

## alexlm78

aqui le envio los nuevos screenshotazos :

http://www.iespana.es/alexlm78/pictures/screenshot-27.05.04.jpg

http://www.iespana.es/alexlm78/pictures/nueva_consola.png

luego las mas nuevas

bye

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Bueno he tenido que subir por fin la web (si se le puede llamar asi) a 4/5 lineas de html... Para colgar un par de "capturas"

Gnome 2.6 y lo demas esta bastante visto, los fondos los habeis proporcionado vosotros   :Wink: 

Esta es una

Aquí la otra

Portatil

 :Confused:   :Confused:   no seais muy criticos, que esto solo es para ver si "furula"

 :Wink: 

----------

## r3zzo

Si quieren subir imagenes no se compliquen, usen:

http://photos.mossgreen.net/html/upload/

http://www.imageshack.us/

http://blaise.us/uploads/

 :Wink: 

PD: Buen topic, cuando mi desktop luzca mejor participare. xD

----------

## Zaqh

Bueno, aqui va el mio. Es básicamente KDE + karamba, lo unico q los temas del karamba son unos q pille y he remodelado a mi gusto, lo mismo q el fondo. Un saludo!

http://www.iespana.es/zaqh/kde.png

Como iespana va un poco mal segun he podido comprobar, lo he colgado tmb en uno de los mirrors q ha dicho r3zzo (Gracias!   :Very Happy:  )

http://photos.mossgreen.net/html/upload/kde.png

PD: Venga, q mas gente se anime, q mola ver los escritorios de los demás   :Cool: 

----------

## flaab_0n

Zaqh  Esta wapo tu screenshot. Una pregunta? Como haces para que no se vean los asas de los applets del kicker?????????

SAlu2.

----------

## Zaqh

Para que no se van las asas, en la configuración del panel -> Aspecto -> Opciones avanzadas... -> Asas del applet

Ahi tienes varias opciones, yo lo tengo en disolver, q cuando pasas el raton por encima si se muestran, pero tmb las puedes ocultar.

----------

## flaab_0n

Gracias tio.

Vereis gente estoy haciendo (o intentandolo) hacer una serie de wallpapers e iconos de Gentoo, que le falta entorno grafico especifico. Tengo hecho un iconito de la G de gentoo en vez del boton Kstart y eso. Pero necesito una G de gentoo inmaculada, separada de todo entorno. ¿Alguien sabe de donde sacar una G de gentoo wapa separadita de un fondo? O una G de gentoo transparente?

Bueno gente un abrazo

----------

## trompa

http://programmer-art.org/?page=gentoo

----------

## cnyx

Bueno pues aqui va mi ultimo.

Por cierto trompa gracias por el link, mola mucho.

saludos.

http://etno.org/eneas/screenshots/Pantallazo2.png

----------

## krawek

flaab donde conseguiste esos iconsets?

----------

## flaab_0n

Pues los iconos pertenecen a dos ramas:

1) Crystal SVG de Everaldo

2) Graphite-Radeon de Mac Os X

Ambos disponibles en www.kde-look.org

Por cierto, mi nombre es Flaab_0n.  :Very Happy: 

Salu2  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mstaaravin

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

> Por cierto, mi nombre es Flaab_0n. :DSalu2  

 

Pero cuando no lo veas online puedes llamarlo Flaab_off     :Laughing: 

----------

## flaab_0n

Mstaaravin

Efectivamente, cuando no estoy online dejo mi nick como _Flaab_0ff en el canal #linux_novatos de irc.irc-hispano.org

Daros un paseo nos partimos la cola ahi dentro. Salu2

----------

## ResetReboot

Hola gente, nada más que enseñaros una captura de mi viejo y querido Window Maker, el cual me ha acompañado desde que empecé a trastear con Linux en mi Pentium a 120Mhz y 24Mb de RAM hasta hoy en dia con Gentoo.

Aquí va:

http://e-biblioteca.framarsa.com/screenshots/wmaker.png

Espero que os guste.

PD: Es posible que en verano o a finales tengamos nueva versión!!   :Very Happy: 

PD2: El cubo ese esta animado y va más lento o más rapido segun el consumo de CPU... c00l!!   :Cool: 

----------

## gringo

os dejo un pantallazo de mi fluxbox + eterm + gkrellm2 

Alguien de vosotros ha probao kahakai ???? 

saluetes

----------

## Magnum44

Weno, por fin he sacado un poco de tiempo para adecentar un poco el escritorio y sacarle unas fotillos. Ahi van mis escrinxots!!!

Escrinxot_1

Escrinxot_2

Solo son 2 escritorios, tengo 4 en total cada uno con su foto de fondo y tal   :Laughing: 

Weno, en ellos se ve: Superkaramba, Macopix, Konsole y un par de chatis de fondo   :Twisted Evil: . Transparencias por tos laos y poco mas...

El screenshot lo saqué con el programa ese KSnapshot pero no se porque no me salian en las fotos ni los videos ni la TV. Alguien sabe como se saca foto y que aparezcan videos o la tv (framebuffer creo)

Asias! A ver que opinais  :Smile:  Acepto criticas constructivas, las destructivas meteoslas por donde lo sale el sol   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ResetReboot

Jejeje, entre Angelina Jolie y la asiatica... ¡me quedo con la asiática!  :Very Happy: 

Bueno, pasando al apartado técnico estan curisos tus "escrixots", mucha transparencia, (hay que evitar caer en el error de pensar que sólo las transparencias hacen un escritorio wapo), pero en general es un look sencillo y funcional.

----------

## Magnum44

Si... la asiatica es un verdadero bollo eh   :Laughing: 

El de Angelina lo puse hace poco, pero en los otros 2 escritorios a los q no les he sacado foto tengo 2 japonesitas mas   :Embarassed: 

En cuanto a lo de las transparencias, las he puesto hace poco, aun están en fase de pruebas. Como tu bien dices, necesito un escritorio muy funcional, al menos hasta que me compre el monitor TFT de 20" que tengo pensado pa cuando tenga pasta. Antes tenia un 19" CRT, pero se me petó y ahora estoy con un 15" CRT bombillo como parche. Si es que ni me cogen todas las ventanas que quiero pa sacar la foto... Que triste, hacemos una colecta de pasta pa comprarme un montitor decente?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## flaab_0n

Pues la verdad no se que le veis a las asiaticas.

Eso de ser hijas del sol naciente es una putada, porque de tanto sol naciente que hay deslumbra q te cagas y asi tienen los ojos de tanto entornarlos...como una tostadora. Ni a palos me liaba con la modelo mas guapa de todo asia. Dios pero si son feisimas!!!!!!! 

Donde este mi novia...morenita...tal...cual...es un bombon. Las chinas son feisimas.

----------

## ResetReboot

Pues... como la novia de cada uno... no hay ninguna... pero me molan las asiáticas, jejeje, sobre gustos colores.

Una cosilla, me gustaría poder montar una web sobre Deskmodding en Linux, y como veo que a la gente le gusta el tema, pues sería interesante crear la primera de este tipo... y quisiera pillar un buen hosting... me gustaría escuchar sugerencias.

Por supuesto, cuento con vuestra colaboración (tutoriales, etc, etc...)

----------

## flaab_0n

Pues yo te ayudo con ese proyecto de DeskModding, me mola cacho.

Hosting mira aruba.it, es la reostia y digival.es.

Cuenta cn mis tutoriales  :Smile: 

Un abrazo.

PD: Las chinas siguen siendo feas

----------

## flaab_0n

Yo trabajo de diseñador y programador web asi que podemos hacer la web trankilamente. Me gusta este proyecto asi que agregame al messenger si quieres y le damos una mirada al invento. flaab_mrlinux@hotmail.com

Salu2

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Aquí teneis otro Este es mi escritorio actual

Por cierto, durante los cambios de "temas" (en el portatil) perdi las barras de tareas del escritorio  :Embarassed:  de Gnome y ahora solo las tengo si entro en modo "seguro" (Gnome Falisafe) pero en modo normal... nada y ademas no me funciona el Alt+F2 para lanzar aplicaciones???

ya lo he puesto en el foro, pero como fue haciendo cambios en el escritorio... pense que alguno de vosotros puede tener experiencia en el tema.

Chau.. y gracias

----------

## Yuanx

ya que estais con pantallazos aqui muestro uno de mis consolas y su correspondiente tutorial: http://63.246.129.90/toobox/modules.php?name=Documentos&did=47

----------

## d-nerd

Aquí os mando mi tema actual para el fvwm-crystal, que descubrí gracias al post de fromooze.

Estoy encantado con él... Incluso consiguió jubilar a mi queridísimo Fluxbox!

Desgraciadamente no he podido trastearlo todo lo que quisiera.

[  :Evil or Very Mad:   malditos exámenes  :Evil or Very Mad:  ]

Screenshot: http://perso.wanadoo.es/mux/screenshot-05-06-2004.jpg

----------

## fromooze

Muy bonito, sí señor!  :Smile:    Dos preguntas:

-¿El icono ese que has puesto para el menu crystal de dónde lo has sacado? 

-¿Cómo has hecho para cambiar el login de la aterm?

----------

## d-nerd

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -¿El icono ese que has puesto para el menu crystal de dónde lo has sacado?
> 
> 

 

Es el icono del kpresenter que trae el fvwm-crysltal. Como el otro me parecía muy feo lo cambié. :Rolling Eyes: 

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -¿Cómo has hecho para cambiar el login de la aterm?
> 
> 

 

Para cambiar el login de la aterm hay que editar el archivo /etc/profile y modificar la variable de entrono  PS1,

que se exporta para un usuario normal y para el root.

En este archivo debería haber algo como:

```

if [ `/usr/bin/whoami` = 'root' ]

then

   # Do not set PS1 for dumb terminals

   if [ "$TERM" != 'dumb'  ] && [ -n "$BASH" ]

   then

      export PS1='\[\033[37m[ \[\033[31m\]\h\[\033[37m\] \[\033[34m\]\W\[\033[37m\] ] \[\033[00m\]'

   fi

   export PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:${ROOTPATH}"

else

   # Do not set PS1 for dumb terminals

   if [ "$TERM" != 'dumb'  ] && [ -n "$BASH" ]

   then

      export PS1='\[\033[37m[ \[\033[32m\]\h\[\033[37m\] \[\033[34m\]\W\[\033[37m\] ] \[\033[00m\]'

   fi

   export PATH="/bin:/usr/bin:${PATH}"

fi

```

Cambiando los valores por los siguientes:

[ Para el root ]

```
PS1='\[\033[37m[ \[\033[31m\]\h\[\033[37m\] \[\033[34m\]\W\[\033[37m\] ] \[\033[00m\]'
```

[ Para los otros usuarios ]

```
PS1='\[\033[37m[ \[\033[32m\]\h\[\033[37m\] \[\033[34m\]\W\[\033[37m\] ] \[\033[00m\]'
```

El resultado es:

[ host directorio_actual ]  (los corchetes en blanco, el host en rojo para el root y en verde para los otros usuarios y el directorio actual en azul)

Para modificar el login que se muestra en la barra de la ventana hay que hacer lo mismo pero en el fichero .bashrc del directorio personal.

Aunque puedan desconcertar un poco todas esas barras invertidas, esos corchetes y tanto tr33333s la modificación es muy sencilla  y se puede personalizar bastante.  :Razz: 

Información sobre este tema en el foro : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=177188

Pero yo lo vim! todo más claro con el siguiente artículo de un tal Daniel Robbins:  :Wink:  http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-tip-prompt/

----------

## Parka

Pues aqui mi nuevo escritorio Fluxbox, para el cual pedí ayuda ayer y pocos respondieron, ahora no apareceréis en los créditos jajaja :^P xDD na... si me las arreglé yo solo al final  :Wink:  Bueno, pues en este escritorio se ven:

·Eterm con sus transparencias y su "tuning" correspondiente  :Wink: 

·Aterm transparente mostrando mi salida de figlet preferida xD

·gdesklets: good-weather + starterbar

·Torsmo (gracias gringo) con un par de arreglos cortesía de la casa :^P

·La toolbar de fluxbox.

·El bendito aMsn con el skin TUX

El style que uso es el alien-neptune también modificado. En el starterbar se pueden ver los siguientes accesos:

·Nautilus al directorio /home/parka, pa tener mis cositas a mano xD

·xfe, el gestor de archivos mas "chachi" que he encontrado hasta el momento

·aterm

·gedit

·firefox, el mejor web browser jamás programado xDD

·aMsn (pos eso)

·Gimp-2.0

·xfe al USB-Storage

·mplayer: inicia la reproducción del dvd que esté en la tostadora automáticamente  :Wink:  

En la ventana del amsn, el nick que se lee (lo tngo que decir porque es tan tan "celebre" la frase que... uf, y tb para evitar problemas de copyright xDD) es:

 *Quote:*   

> "Hoy he ido con mi moto, y una pierna me he roto! Tengo GANGRENAAAAA! Gangrenaaaaaaaargh!!!"

 

La verdad es que es una pena que no quepa la letra de la canción completa, pero en fin... ay... xD

Pos na, eso xD de momento me falta terminar de instalar las putas fuentes, y meter en gdesklet del xmms corner modificao... si no, eso es to, espero que os guste, y perdón por el repertorio, pero esq me siento solo :^P XDD

Aquí el screenshot  :Wink: 

P.D.: sé que mi escritorio no es la hostia, pero dadme tiempo, por satán, que acabo de empezar xD  :Wink: 

----------

## flaab_0n

Querido Parcka ya me estas diciendo que tema de fluxbox estás usando. Ya tardas colega ya tardas xD

¿Tema de flux???????'  :Very Happy: 

Como cambias la fuente del aterm?

----------

## Parka

jajajajaja xD  :Razz:  para empezar es Parka  :Wink:  na, no importa  :Wink:  el tema se llama Alien-Neptune, creo que lo dice en el post, lo bajé del portage haciendo # emerge fluxbox-styles-fluxmod, o algo así, que te baja 150000000000 styles de los que bueno... terminé usando ese xD que no es el más bonito, pero es el que me gusta  :Wink:  para lo de las fuentes del aterm es en un archivito llamado  /.Xdefaults... te pego una aterm sencillita con fuentes artwiz y tal, y ya tú experimentas  :Wink: 

```
Aterm*scrollBar: false

Aterm*transparent: true

Aterm*background: black

Aterm*foreground: white

Aterm*shading: 60

Aterm*fading: 55

Aterm*loginShell: true

Aterm*font: -artwiz-nu-medium-r-normal--9-90-75-75-p-70-iso10646-1
```

Un saludo. Parka.

P.D.: acepto cualquier sugerencia...

----------

## molekiller

Bueno, aprovechamos para estrenarnos y de paso subir el post   :Smile: 

XFCE + ROX

----------

## flaab_0n

molekiller

Oye tio como haces para lanzar el escritorio con iconos de Rox y XFCE a la vez?

Es un script o algo? 

Explicame como tio xq idesk no funciona en XFCE. Un abrazo.

----------

## molekiller

Pues con el pinboard de rox. Abre una ventana de rox y busca el fichero ROX-Filer (/usr/share/ROX-Filer), le das con el botón derecho y donde salen las opciones de borrar etc.. arriba de todo pone "enable pinboard". El pinboard es algo así como una ventana de rox que ocupa todo el escritorio, si mueves iconos a ella se crean accesos directos. Si  miras el man de rox verás la opión "--pinboard". Yo en ~/Desktop/Autostart tengo un script que simplemente hace "rox --pinboard=mypinboard".

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *molekiller wrote:*   

> Bueno, aprovechamos para estrenarnos y de paso subir el post  
> 
> XFCE + ROX

 

No se por que motivo ó razón en mi maquina no carga toda la imagen y al llegar al 25% ó 30% se cae y arroja un error de que no puede abrirla por tal motivo lo he bajado con un prozila y me he percatado del tamaño del mismo.

Lo que se me ocurre:

1.- Tienes una conexion muy lenta y el tiempo de descarga le parece al konqueror demasiado grande  :Sad: 

2.- La resolución y el tamaño del archivo son muy pesados  :Sad: 

3.- NPI que puede significar dos cosas (Ni puta idea) ó (No poseo información)  :Razz: 

Quizas bajando la resolución y el peso pueda verla desde web  :Razz: 

----------

## Stolz

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> No se por que motivo ó razón en mi maquina no carga toda la imagen y al llegar al 25% ó 30% se cae y arroja un error de que no puede abrirla por tal motivo lo he bajado con un prozila y me he percatado del tamaño del mismo.

 

A mi me carga bien. Para descartar problemas de Koqueror, prueba en consola esto:

```
wget http://www.webpersonal.net/dsa300/desktop.jpg
```

saludos.

----------

## molekiller

Pues que raro.. es un jpg de 600 y pico KB, yo no tengo ningún problema para verlo con firefox..

----------

## oCHARLIEo

Este es el escritorio de uno de mis portatiles

http://nexusvi.no-ip.org/images/deckard.png

Es un escritorio KDE con un tema superkaramba que me he hecho yo...

----------

## Sparda

Creo que os odio... ¡Estoy de exámenes! Y por poner post como este y el de Parka del framebuffer me paso el dia pensando "Tengo que hacer lo del framebuffer" "A ver si adecento el escritorio" "No, no, deja eso tio, que tienes que estudiar" ¡Asi no hay quien se concentre! ¡Malditos, la culpa es vuestra!  :Wink: 

Ayer perdí un buen tiempo de mi vida (os vais a reir) en averiguar que programitas me hacian una screenshot. Llevo toda la semana haciendo pequeñas mejoras en el escritoro.  Solo espero que cuando al fin cuelgue el resultado me sienta orgulloso de el, por que habeis puesto el listón bien alto (¡Encima!).

Bueno pues eso, que os odio, voy a ver si empollo un poquito....

PD: En el gdesklet-startebar con el fondo transparente se me queda un marco negro horrible ¿Se puede quitar?¿Como?  iiiii, iiiiii, ¿Veis? Ya estoy otra vez....  :Laughing: 

PPD: ¡Ah! Me olvidaba del de froomoze del fvwm-crystyal..., aunque a él le perdono por Baka (me encantan los gatos, yo tengo 6). ¡Horror! ¡Si es que no salgo de aquí!

----------

## RAPUL

Os posteo los screenshots de mi portatil:

[console] http://ente.tlc.upv.es/~rapul/screenshots/pirates-console-snapshot.png

[only desktop] http://ente.tlc.upv.es/~rapul/screenshots/gkrellShoot_06-11-04_210528.jpg

[desktop+windows] http://ente.tlc.upv.es/~rapul/screenshots/gkrellShoot_06-11-04_210336.jpg

Me gustan en general los temas oscuros pero los temas de tipo gentoo como el gentoo-atwork me gustan especialmente.

La consola tengo una imagen del Monkey Island de un amigo que se curró un tema de bootsplash y lo copié sin más.

----------

## cokeing

http://usuarios.lycos.es/alvari/cokeing_bsdiva.jpg

[+] Fluxbox con theme BSDiva.

muy chulos todos ^.^

cokeing

----------

## Gentoosiastix

cokeing... esto es un ultimatum.... quiero ese fondo (asi cualquiera se vuelve satanico)   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

ya estas tardando....... y sabemos donde vives... sino lo averiguamos

 :Shocked: 

----------

## cokeing

http://usuarios.lycos.es/alvari/BSDiva-text-1280.jpg

ale. ya la teneis.

saludos.cokeing

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Muchaaaaas gracias  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Wink: 

----------

## edgarguzman

Hola...alguien sabe como instalar el gdesklets en gnome 2.6 o si hay otro programa parecido al gdesklets para instarlo en gnome 2.6 y como se configura el iDesk en fluxbox????

                                    Edgar Rolando Guzmán Fuentes

----------

## tr4nce

Acá dejo mi pequeño aporte, basado casi integramente en un tema de Ikaro

Clickeame!

----------

## ResetReboot

tr4nce... qué WM es ese?... muy buena escrinchot, por cierto.

----------

## fromooze

Jopes, es el FVWM, menudas legañas que tenemos por la mañana  :Smile: 

----------

## ResetReboot

Jejejeje, es que el tema esta muy bien hecho, que te lo preguntas.

----------

## flaab_0n

edgarguzman:

1. Para instalar gdesklets basta con

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gdesklets
```

Luego busca desklets para cargar, con

```
emerge -s desklet
```

y baja los que te apetezca.

Para hacer correr idesk, mira su web y lee la documentacion. Cada icono es un archivo que tienes que hacer a mano con una sintaxis definida en su web. 

http://idesk.sourceforge.net

Nada q no hubieras podido resolver simplemente buscando en gogle y leyendo 1poco  :Wink: [/code]

----------

## MelampO

Weno, pues aqui van un par de capturitas de los dos escritorios q mas me duraron:

- El que tenia hasta hace unos meses:

http://www.telecable.es/personales/diegomb/capturas/E-rox.jpg

Es un Enlightenment + ROX (como navegador de archivos y como pinboard). Lo que se puede ver en la captura es: el navegador de ROX, gkrellm y xmms. Los paneles inferior y de la derecha, tambien son los de ROX, muy utiles por cierto =).

Y la descripcion de temas...

Enlightenment: yellow-DR16

fondo: TuxCazaWin1280.png

iconos: Tux'n'Tosh-0.1

GTK-1: Amarillo-GTK (adaptacion del tema GTK2-MardiGrasDeux para GTK1)

GTK-2: GTK2-MardiGrasDeux

xmms: ConcepX-Gold

fuente: GoodCityModern Plain - 22

- El que tengo ahora:

http://www.telecable.es/personales/diegomb/capturas/jbravo1280.png

Tambien es un Enlightenment + ROX. Se puede ver el coner-xmms (gdesklet), el navegador de archivos de ROX, el tema de iconos de la web de gentoo y el gdeskcal

Y la descripcion de temas....

Enlightenment: ecdysisV2

fondo: johnnyBravo.png

iconos: tema de la web de gentoo + iconos propios de jbravo

GTK: GTK2-Industrial-Engine

xmms: ace

gDesklets: cornerxmms

fuente: SaintFrancis - 18

... y creo q no se me escapa nada, jeje

talueguinnn

----------

## LZ

Esto... flaab_0n, en tus primeras capturas tienes una vaca en una consola que habla, jejeje, (que raro me suena decirlo). El caso era saber si la habias hecho tu o de donde la habias sacado, porque me hizo gracia, y, weno, me puse y la saque asi:

```

#include <stdio.h>

#include <string.h>

#define MAXCAR 46

typedef char Cadena[MAXCAR];

void Centrar(Cadena cad);

int main(int argc, char *argv[])

{

   Cadena cad;

   Cadena vacia = " ";

   Cadena aux = "";

        int i;

   /* printf("Argumentos %d", argc); */

   if(argc > 2)

   {

      strcat(aux, argv[1]);

      strcat(aux, vacia); 

      for(i = 2; i < argc; i++) 

      {

         strcat(aux, argv[i]);

         strcat(aux, vacia);

         /* printf("[ %s ]", argv[i]); */

      }

      strcpy(cad, aux);

   } 

   else

   {

      strcpy(cad, argv[1]);

   }

   /* printf("-- %s", aux); */

   Centrar(cad);

      printf("\n     \\  ^__^");

   printf("\n      \\ (oo)\\_______");

   printf("\n        (__)\\       )\\/\\ ");

   printf("\n            ||----w | ");

   printf("\n            ||     || ");

   printf("\n");

   return 0;

}

void Centrar(Cadena cad)

{

    int i;

    int espacios;

     for(i = 0; i < strlen(cad)+4; i++)

    {

         printf("*");

    }

    printf("\n* ");

    printf("%s", cad);

    printf(" *\n");

    for(i = 0; i < strlen(cad)+4; i++)

    {

      printf("*");

    }

}

```

Weno, si lo has hecho tu, mas que na era para comparar como, las diferencias entre los codigos, y weno, si alguien le interesa tener una vaca parlante paseando por las consolas, pues aqui tiene el codigo. (cc codigo.c -o cowsaid)

Saludos

----------

## lunatc

 *LZ wrote:*   

> de donde la habias sacado

 

```

emerge cowsay

```

```

tonilnx linux # cowsay "Hola, gentooza"

 ________________

< Hola, gentooza >

 ----------------

        \   ^__^

         \  (oo)\_______

            (__)\       )\/\

                ||----w |

                ||     ||

```

Salu2

----------

## ToTeX

Mi eterno y sencillo escritorio   :Razz:  http://www.totex.cl/shot.jpg

----------

## Ateo

KDE 3.3 "Light". Con "light", quiero decir que he instalado KDE sin los paquetes que no nesesito.

Septiembe 04

----------

## voise

bueno, pues aqui tengo mi colección de screenshots. Algunos no son mios pero weno, también están chulos. Me gusta guardarlos porque cuando empecé con linux tenía mil cosas en el escritorio, gkrellm, applets y leches y poco a poco he ido quitando cosas hasta quedarme pues... como podeis ver...

espero que la conexión esté viva si los visitais... en un adsl warri  :Smile: 

un saludo y a ver si os molan.

http://www.dope.homeunix.net/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=pantallazos

p.d.: si, he sido capaz de dejar el post sin link juas juas jaus...Last edited by voise on Fri Sep 03, 2004 4:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fromooze

Me has dejado impresionado...  no soy capaz de encontrar ni el más mínimo indicio de link dónde encontrar pantallazos... ¿cómo lo has conseguido? 

...`porque hablar, hablas de unos cuantos...

----------

## fromooze

Imagino que te referúas a este  .

¿Es el fvwm-crystal eso que tienes instalado? Porque aprovecho para anunciar la nuevar versión por si a alguien se le pasó. Entre los cambios más destacables, modificaciones en las funciones de las ventanas, un recuadrito para que le das salida al plugin del xmms de la canción que suena y a todo lo que te apetezca... y  bueno, tal vez, mejor que haga un pantallazo nuevo  :Smile: 

Aquí van algunos: de pruebas,     	 antiguo y y actual (última versión de fvwm-crystal)

Por cierto, el tema que veis de gtk2 es Digital Cream, que para mí es impresionante aunque le falta pulir detalles. Y ahora que compruebo los links... me doy cuenta de que me he olvidado de ponerle el root-tail al nuevo escritorio!!! se nota que desde el miércoles que upgradee no he andado nada con el ordenador, porque normalmente lo echo en falta en seguida  :Smile: 

----------

## voise

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> Me has dejado impresionado...  no soy capaz de encontrar ni el más mínimo indicio de link dónde encontrar pantallazos... ¿cómo lo has conseguido? 
> 
> ...`porque hablar, hablas de unos cuantos...

 

jajajaja siii lo siento se me olvidó el link! jajaja

weno, instalé el crystal este, pero es un coñazo total, tanto panelito y tanta ostia  :Smile:  asi que me lo capillé prácticamente entero, le cambié los botones de las ventanas, los atajos de teclado y mil cosas que quité. Ahora es un fvwm reducido  y me encanta.

----------

## quelcom

Bien, aqui va la mia   :Wink: 

http://img48.exs.cx/img48/893/pantalla.jpg

PD: Bufff que buena pinta tiene fvwm-crystal   :Razz:   Lo emergí ayer y la sensacion es un poco rara... A leerse la doc (no muy abundante) y a trastear. Probaremos una temporadita, aunque dudo que me haga olvidar mi queridismo flux   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fromooze

La versión que se te emerge es muy muy antigua. Es mejor que acudas a la web, y te bajes la última  :Smile: 

Sobre documentación, tienes este mini-howto que me curré en su día, pero que está un poco anticuado respecto las novedades de la versión current... aunque es fácil ponerse al día con la nueva documentación, ya que la nuevas versiones vienen con más literatura; eso sí, en inglés.... enseguida, en cuanto acabe los exámentes, me pondré a traducir alguna cosa  a español y actualizar/mejorar el how-to  :Smile: 

----------

## trompa

 *quelcom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PD: Bufff que buena pinta tiene fvwm-crystal    Lo emergí ayer y la sensacion es un poco rara... A leerse la doc (no muy abundante) y a trastear. 

 

Lo mejor es que uses como base el .fvwm2rc de  taviso  , este foro , esta tb , y  esta , ah y  este post  tb está muy bien.

Lleva más trabajo, pero te puede quedar el escritorio que realmente a ti te de la gana.

----------

## fromooze

Acabo de Flipar con la remodelación total que ha sufrido el fvwm-crystal en su última versión, la de ayer, día 3...  De principio, me es muy chocante y hasta no sé si no me gusta y me quedaré en versiones antiguas; pero cuanto más lo inspecciono más me gustan algunos detalles. Habrá que investigar!

----------

## quelcom

Muxisimas gracias a los dos. 

Probaré con la config de taviso y con la ayuda de los otros posts intentar modificarlo a mi gusto.

Gracias de nuevo   :Wink: 

----------

## trompa

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> Acabo de Flipar con la remodelación total que ha sufrido el fvwm-crystal en su última versión, la de ayer, día 3...  De principio, me es muy chocante y hasta no sé si no me gusta y me quedaré en versiones antiguas; pero cuanto más lo inspecciono más me gustan algunos detalles. Habrá que investigar!

 

Parece ser que ya no lo desarrolln los mismos

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=216713

----------

## fromooze

Ahora mismo estoy jabbereando con el desarrollador... así que creo que no. Pero nos has descubierto un fork! Que ilusión!  :Razz:  Además de que los hombres estos no conoces las nuevas versiones; están trabajando sobre la que hay en el emerge ...

Lo que pasa es que harnir me había comentado esta semana que estaba haciendo pequeños cambios... pero claro, era irónico y me ha pillado por sorpresa   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## trompa

Ya vi que les contestó.

Por cierto, cuales son todos esos cambios?

Igual lo pruebo, aunque sé que volveré a gnome, como siempre  :Smile: 

----------

## cgr

ahi van un par de capturas, de dos temas + o - hechos por mi...

http://usuarios.lycos.es/cgr998/escrinchot1.jpg

http://usuarios.lycos.es/cgr998/escrinchot2.jpg

son muy iguales, pero los tengo de manera que se eligen solos cuando se arranca la maquina, asi no se vuelven monotonos... :Wink: 

----------

## cnyx

con fluxbox es posible hacer que una aplicacion se ejecute al inicio? y sin que aparezca en la barra?

Es decir al estilo Eterm transparente que no aparece en la barra utilizando kstart y todo eso...

saludos.

----------

## cgr

 *cnyx wrote:*   

> con fluxbox es posible hacer que una aplicacion se ejecute al inicio? y sin que aparezca en la barra?
> 
> Es decir al estilo Eterm transparente que no aparece en la barra utilizando kstart y todo eso...
> 
> saludos.

 

si, bueno, yo lo que he hecho es anadir un 'exec programa &' en el .xinitrc de mi home antes del 'exec startfluxbox' y funciona perfectamente.... no se si te refieres a eso...

----------

## ResetReboot

Por cierto, he visto aquí más de uno que usa ROX-Filer... y no consigo cambiarle el tema de iconos que usa (es muy feo el por defecto), ¿alguno me puede ayudar?

Un saludo.

----------

## domimob

 *ResetReboot wrote:*   

> Por cierto, he visto aquí más de uno que usa ROX-Filer... y no consigo cambiarle el tema de iconos que usa (es muy feo el por defecto), ¿alguno me puede ayudar?
> 
> 

 

Yo seguí los pasos que se explican en el siguiente enlace: http://rox.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/ThemeGallery

Me he tenido que conformar con el tema NOX, que es el más completo de todos... no sé si en otros sitios hay más temas preparados.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda. Un saludo.

----------

## trompa

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por cierto, el tema que veis de gtk2 es Digital Cream, que para mí es impresionante aunque le falta pulir detalles. 

 

prueba  gonxical   :Smile: 

----------

## kcobain

My desktop.... Gnome 2.6 

Clean Busy

----------

## ZeNTuRe

Bastante simple.

----------

## m3cls

Aquí va el mio:

http://www.blaise.us/storage/files/fvwm-crystal_.png

SalU2

----------

## cnyx

Aqui esta el mio con kde y un tema que se llama liquid que esta en portage y una eterm en el fondo:

[url]http://mural.uv.es/jorsanmu/instantánea2.png[/url]

saludos.

----------

## lanshor

Bueno voy a seguir este hilo que esta un poco abandonado, ya que se habia creado uno igual porque este estaba "escondido"  :Wink: 

A ver si alguien mas se anima y no soy el unico :S

http://ddk.no-ip.org/imagenes/instantanea1.png

http://ddk.no-ip.org/imagenes/instantanea2.png

Tardaran mucho, sobretodo si tengo el ancho de banda ocupado (que ademas de ser pequeño...) Asi que tmb las pongo jpg

http://ddk.no-ip.org/imagenes/instantanea1.jpg

http://ddk.no-ip.org/imagenes/instantanea2.jpg

Me falta hacer que me controle la temperatura, supongo que hara falta instalar lmsensors no?Last edited by lanshor on Fri Jul 15, 2005 3:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CLWOLVERINE

http://img144.echo.cx/img144/4687/screenshot29pb.jpg

----------

## carter15

yo pondria algo bonito!!! pero me pueden decir como hacen todo eso???algun sitio para poner mi kde bonito????GRACIAS

----------

## quelcom

http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=410729199422b615c09c54&m=screen

FVWM. La captura es un poco vieja, pero sigue siendo la misma (tan solo he cambiado el estilo de la barras de medición de gkrellm).

Saludos

----------

## lanshor

carter15, pues en www.kde-look.org tienes muchas cosas, luego ponte superkaramba y bajate los themes de ahi mismo, o si quieres mas cosas www.google.es  :Wink: 

----------

## ozito

Aquí están mis pantallazos con kde 3.4 y superkaramba...

http://tutorjava.8k.com/pantallazo_gentoo1.jpg

y 

http://tutorjava.8k.com/pantallazo_gentoo2.jpg

----------

## KnOz

ozito podrias decirme como has hecho para tener xterm transparente?

Gracias  :Wink: 

P.D.: Mi primer post en los foros  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Esteban_Torre

Bueno aca le saque una foto al kdm:

http://img21.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc163&image=95d_kdm.jpg

Kde 'vacio':

http://img21.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc239&image=945_kde.jpg

Kde 'cargado':

http://img18.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc101&image=2dd_kde1.jpg

Fluxbox: (para cuando necesito la pc bien liviana)

http://img37.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc100&image=b3a_flux.jpg

 :Very Happy:  cualquier duda me preguntan.

----------

## Esteban_Torre

Xterm transparente no se pero para la aterm transparente q es lo q uso yo neceistas:

tener aterm (emerge aterm) y configurarla.

Puedes hacer un man aterm o simplemente en tu home agregar en el archivo .Xdefaults (o crearlo) 

```

aterm*foreground:light blue

aterm*background:gray

aterm*transparent:true

aterm*shading:45

aterm*loginShell:true

aterm*scrollTtyOutput:true

aterm*saveLines:1000

aterm*scrollBar:true

aterm*transpscrollbar:true

aterm*pointerColor:light blue

aterm*fading:50

aterm*scrollBar_right:true

```

Creo que se entiende que es cada cosa, puedes modificarlo a gusto.

----------

## ozito

KnOz

 *Quote:*   

> ozito podrias decirme como has hecho para tener xterm transparente? 

 

En realidad no es xterm propiamente dicho, es konsole de kde, y en su menú preferencias puedes elegir cualquier tipo de esquema. El que has visto en mi pantallazo es Konsole transparente, pero tiene muchos esquemas más, algunos de ellos transparentes...

----------

## KnOz

muchas gracias, 

ya tengo konsole transparente  :Wink: 

----------

## FGA

Yo también me apunto  :Very Happy: 

Un KDE 3.4 con unos cuantos retoques...

http://usuarios.arsystel.com/frangongue/crespo/capturacrespo01.jpg

http://usuarios.arsystel.com/frangongue/crespo/capturacrespo02.jpg

----------

## Esteban_Torre

Ah ya que estoy renuevo esto, en cuando el kdm le saque un screen usando sleep 3 && fbgrab, en esos 3 segundos me iba a el login y tadaaaaa.

http://img96.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kdm5ul.png

Bonus mi framebuffer con barrita de progreso  :Very Happy:   :Razz: :

http://img102.imageshack.us/my.php?image=logout5rg.png

----------

## diegomichel

Gnome 2.10

[img:ad5275814a]http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/8201/pantallazo3hx.th.png[/img:ad5275814a]

[img:ad5275814a]http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/1994/pantallazo17yc.th.png[/img:ad5275814a]

[img:ad5275814a]http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/1983/pantallazo25eo.th.png[/img:ad5275814a]

[img:ad5275814a]http://img275.imageshack.us/img275/9554/pantallazo45lu.th.png[/img:ad5275814a]

Ahora FrameBuffer

[img:ad5275814a]http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/4622/consola5cc.th.png[/img:ad5275814a]

ahi tan 5 lindas screenshots xD...

----------

## DDrDark

Aki va mi screenshot, basicamente FVWM con aplicaciones de gnome

http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=1100909396413a3dea2ea63&p=screen

----------

## psm1984

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> Aki va mi screenshot, basicamente FVWM con aplicaciones de gnome
> 
> http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=1100909396413a3dea2ea63&p=screen

 

En el hilo del enlace hay otro enlace parala configuración (http://www.sos-lame.com/fvwm.tar.gz), pero parece que ya nunca más estará ese archivo en ese lugar  :Surprised: , si lo pudieses subir de nuevo te estaría muy agradecido  :Wink: .

----------

## DDrDark

Sip, es que ese espacio y el nombre de dominio me los daba comunitel, pero ahora tengo otra compania y ya no tengo espacio pa subirlo. Si me das tu email, te lo mando con mucho gusto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Esteban_Torre

Si, eso, la composite extension a mas no poder con kde 3.4.1 miren:

http://img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kdecool159sy.png

http://img106.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kdecool144bi.png

http://img326.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kdecool132tp.png

tengo otro mas pero no lo pude subir todavia porque pesa 1,2 megas y no me deja ese sitio, mas adelante lo subo en otro lugar.

----------

## DDrDark

Y cual es el fin del post? no le veo sentido

----------

## johnypez

Muy bonito !  :Smile: 

CLAP CLAP CLAP!

Con el mio tambien se liga con las nenas , no lo olvides , está crujiente.

Fluxbox 0.9.13

----------

## johnypez

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> Y cual es el fin del post? no le veo sentido

 

Yo tampoco , X"D supongo que comentar la susodicha extension de x.org

----------

## Esteban_Torre

El fin del post... ehmmm uhmmm, noc me costo bastante q quede asi  :Sad:  necesitaba mostrarlo xD. Lastima q no puedo grabar un videito para q vean como c mueve  :Razz: . La visualizacion el infinity de xmms.

----------

## DDrDark

Si que puedes, con xvidcap  :Wink: . Pues yo entonces pongo mi escritorio en el que estoy trabajando. Todavia le falta mucho pero ya va quedando de mi agrado 

http://img321.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot13ct.jpg

Y edito, tienes la posibilidad de cambiar las transparencias de las ventanas "on the air" XD. Por ejemplo yo para cambiar la transparencia de una ventana, me posiciono con el raton sobre ella, apreto ctrl + rueda del raton arriba o abajo segun quiera subirle o bajarle la transparencia. Para hacer esto tienes este tutorial: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency . Espero q te sirva, y de paso le damos algo de sentido al post jejeje XD

----------

## johnypez

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> Si que puedes, con xvidcap . Pues yo entonces pongo mi escritorio en el que estoy trabajando. Todavia le falta mucho pero ya va quedando de mi agrado 
> 
> http://img321.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot13ct.jpg
> 
> Y edito, tienes la posibilidad de cambiar las transparencias de las ventanas "on the air" XD. Por ejemplo yo para cambiar la transparencia de una ventana, me posiciono con el raton sobre ella, apreto ctrl + rueda del raton arriba o abajo segun quiera subirle o bajarle la transparencia. Para hacer esto tienes este tutorial: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency . Espero q te sirva, y de paso le damos algo de sentido al post jejeje XD

 

Si le pones la pegatina de una manzanita a la caja de tu maquina , cuela y todo XD

----------

## esculapio

Y que es lo que te consume así cpu?

----------

## Stolz

Esteban_Torre, no se si ha sido intencionado o ha sido un despiste, pero si no te importa uno el hilo original al que ya existia para mostrar los escritorios y asi están todos juntos.

DDrDark, me encanta el tema de iconos que tinenes ¿Como se llama? ¿Sabes si existe para KDE?

Saludozzzz

----------

## DDrDark

--

Stolz los iconos que utilizo son una mezcla de varios "packs". No creo que esten en un theme especifico para KDE, ya que yo los he puesto manualmente. Los iconos en cuestion se llaman snowE. Si quieres puedes agregarme al msn (ddrdark@hotmail.com)y te los paso sin problema  :Wink: 

salu2Last edited by DDrDark on Mon Aug 15, 2005 2:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Esteban_Torre

Lo que come cpu en mis screenshots es la visualizacion pero esta con prioridad baja, osea trabaja mientras que este idle; para la trasparencia con kde es muy lo mejor las settings que trae, podes cambiarlo al % que quieras haciendo click en eliconito de la ventana con con alt+f3 sin contar que podes dar un default para ventanas activas e inactivas, en movimiento o docks tambien tenes las sombras y efectos de fade in y fade out en los cambios de trasparencia y creacin y destruccion de ventanas, tambien podes establecer settings para que recuerde para cada ventana que desees no solo de trasparencia sino de lo que se te ocurra, yo ahora tengo una aterm en el fondo puesta con "keep below others" que queda muy linda pero para ese caso le puse que cuando esta inactiva se haga mas trasparente todavia ^-^ y le saque el borde. Para la visualizacion le puse que recuerde pantalla completa modo de ventana "desktop" y sin bordes. 

Jejejej aca esa una foto con la aterm usando irc:

http://balder.prohosting.com/piluex/cool2.png

(la tube q poner en ese hosting kk porque pesaba mas de 1024kb)

----------

## DDrDark

Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /piluex/cool2.png on this server.

Osea, no puedo verla :/

----------

## juanma

Un par de capturas de mi escritorio, decoración de ventanas ati (basada en la nvidia), iconos umicons, kxdocker, kasbar y menu estilo OsX.

He aquí Las capturas

----------

## DDrDark

Que letras grandeS! xD, las del konquerror digo

----------

## johnypez

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> Que letras grandeS! xD, las del konquerror digo

 

Las he visto MAS GRANDES XDDD

----------

## DDrDark

demuestralo!! XDD

----------

## juanma

Si bueno, por lo general prefiero tipos de letra a partir de 12. Es mucho más cómodo a la hora de leer.

Y no creo que nadie las tenga más grande... (aunque metiendolas en negrita... juajua)

----------

## Membris

Ahi va una capturilla de hace un rato:

http://flickr.com/photos/membris_khan/34521933/

----------

## DeMoNiX

¡Buenas!, aquí­ va una tanda de capturas.

Acepto crí­ticas.  :Razz: 

Fluxbox :

http://img344.imageshack.us/img344/1370/200503080141431280x800fluxbox4.jpg

http://img332.imageshack.us/img332/2581/200506052309391280x800scrot8ic.png

Xfce4 : 

http://img332.imageshack.us/img332/9558/200502190141431280x800scrot1ev.png

KDE :

http://img332.imageshack.us/img332/1851/instantnea48bw.png

PD: Lo sé, algunas capturas son estando en Debian, lo siento, forma parte de mi pasado, ya lo he superado.  :Twisted Evil:   :Razz: 

Saludos.

Demonix.

----------

## lanshor

Cambio de look...

http://ddk.no-ip.org/imagenes/instantanea6.jpg

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Esteban_Torre wrote:*   

> Lo que come cpu en mis screenshots es la visualizacion pero esta con prioridad baja, osea trabaja mientras que este idle; para la trasparencia con kde es muy lo mejor las settings que trae, podes cambiarlo al % que quieras haciendo click en eliconito de la ventana con con alt+f3 sin contar que podes dar un default para ventanas activas e inactivas, en movimiento o docks tambien tenes las sombras y efectos de fade in y fade out en los cambios de trasparencia y creacin y destruccion de ventanas, tambien podes establecer settings para que recuerde para cada ventana que desees no solo de trasparencia sino de lo que se te ocurra, yo ahora tengo una aterm en el fondo puesta con "keep below others" que queda muy linda pero para ese caso le puse que cuando esta inactiva se haga mas trasparente todavia ^-^ y le saque el borde. Para la visualizacion le puse que recuerde pantalla completa modo de ventana "desktop" y sin bordes. 
> 
> Jejejej aca esa una foto con la aterm usando irc:
> 
> http://balder.prohosting.com/piluex/cool2.png
> ...

 

Forbidden 

You don't have permission to access /piluex/cool2.png on this server.

----------

## Stolz

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Forbidden 
> 
> You don't have permission to access /piluex/cool2.png on this server.

 

A mi si que me va  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   
> 
> Forbidden 
> 
> You don't have permission to access /piluex/cool2.png on this server. 
> ...

  He realizado prubas con otro navegador (Mozilla) y si lo abre, pero el Konqueror te lanza el error. Por lo visto tenemos discriminación racial con el navegador je je je je je je je XD  :Razz: 

----------

## DDrDark

yo he probado con el firefox y el mozilla y no van.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> yo he probado con el firefox y el mozilla y no van.

 Debe ser que se turna para negrear a unos y a otros por turno je je je je je XD

----------

## DDrDark

Pero joe he probado varias vecesy nada

----------

## Esteban_Torre

Si no se, desde lo de un amigo me paso lo mismo asique ahora lo subi tambien a imageshack pero como jpg, por suerte no perdio casi nada de calidad xD.

http://img83.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cool22ij.jpg

bonus: =P

http://img130.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cool56fh.jpg

Ya intente grabar un videito pero salen mal, voy a tener q seguir practicando, osea saco todos los screenshots pero con el imagemagick no logro q me haga un video en xvid o divx, nisiquiera en algun formato avi sin comprimir para poder comprimirlo luego, saben de algun otro programa para a apartir de las imagenes hacer el video?

----------

## Stolz

 *Esteban_Torre wrote:*   

> Ya intente grabar un videito pero salen mal, voy a tener q seguir practicando, osea saco todos los screenshots pero con el imagemagick no logro q me haga un video en xvid o divx, nisiquiera en algun formato avi sin comprimir para poder comprimirlo luego, saben de algun otro programa para a apartir de las imagenes hacer el video?

 

Xvidcap, creo que ya lo mencionaron un par de mensajes mas atras.

Saludozzz

----------

## Esteban_Torre

perfecto, eso use, lo que hace es sacar muchos screenshots en la zona seleccionara y despues usa imagemagick (animate o algo asi es el comando) para unirlos, pero es un comando muy limitado ya que carga TODO en ram y si uso mas de 200 frams mis 512 de ram y 512 de swap desaparecen y se cierra el programa, ademas de eso con pocos frames y tamanios grandes la calidad q saco en mpeg es bajisima y no tiene donde cambiarlo al guardar, en xvid/divx no me deja y avi raw tpc, anda mal.

----------

## DDrDark

Utiliza estos parametros

Necesitaras ffmpeg (esta en el portage)

xvidcap --gui no --file archivo.mpeg --frame 0 --fps 24 --cap_geometry 1152x864+0+0

Esto te capturaria a pantalla completa, en geometry debes poner tu resolucion actual, y en fps 10 si vas a dejar el video en mpeg, si en cambio lo vas a ripear a avi puedes ponerle mas ya que luego controlas la velocidad. Es que 24 fps en mpeg te ira muy deprisa. Igualmente por probar, puedes reproducirlo con el mplayer y la opcion -fps 10 para poder verlo a velocidad "normal"

----------

## Stolz

 *Esteban_Torre wrote:*   

> Lo que come cpu en mis screenshots es la visualizacion pero esta con prioridad baja, osea trabaja mientras que este idle; para la trasparencia con kde es muy lo mejor las settings que trae, podes cambiarlo al % que quieras haciendo click en eliconito de la ventana con con alt+f3 sin contar que podes dar un default para ventanas activas e inactivas, en movimiento o docks tambien tenes las sombras y efectos de fade in y fade out en los cambios de trasparencia y creacin y destruccion de ventanas, tambien podes establecer settings para que recuerde para cada ventana que desees no solo de trasparencia sino de lo que se te ocurra, yo ahora tengo una aterm en el fondo puesta con "keep below others" que queda muy linda pero para ese caso le puse que cuando esta inactiva se haga mas trasparente todavia ^-^ y le saque el borde. Para la visualizacion le puse que recuerde pantalla completa modo de ventana "desktop" y sin bordes. 
> 
> Jejejej aca esa una foto con la aterm usando irc:
> 
> http://balder.prohosting.com/piluex/cool2.png
> ...

 

Por culpa del probelma que no se veia la captura, me habia pasado por alto la cantidad de información util que das en este mensaje  :Shocked: . La verdad es que es cosa de niños usar y configurar las transparencias con KDE 3.4.X. Ademas no noto ninguna perdida de rendimiento y despues de varios dias usandola no he tenido el mas minimo cuelgue.

Lo de dar valores default lo he entendido, se hace en "Centro de control -> Esritorio -> Comportamiento de la ventana"

Lo que no tego tan claro es lo del alt+f3. A mi esa combinacion no me hace nada, tal vez sea porque he modificado las asignaciones de tecla por defecto, no lo se. ¿que se supone que hace alt+f3? No te he entendido.

Otra cosa que tampo se hacer es aplicar ajustes de transparencia/sombra distintos a los predeterminados pero a una sola ventana. En ventanas normales si se hacerlo (se hace dando al iconito de la barra superior y eligiendo  "Configurar comportamiento de la ventana -> Translucido") pero el problema es que para la barra de tareas de KDE (tambien conocido cono Kicker) no existe dicho icono . ¿Alguien sabe como personalizar los ajustes de transparencia/sombra de kicker?

Saludozzzzz

----------

## TieferFeld

Pues si vas al menù de configurar el panel y luego a la pestanha de aspecto y le das al botòn de opciones avanzadas, donde la transparencia puedes configurar la cantidad de tinte... Algo es algo  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Stolz

 *TieferFeld wrote:*   

> Pues si vas al menù de configurar el panel y luego a la pestanha de aspecto y le das al botòn de opciones avanzadas, donde la transparencia puedes configurar la cantidad de tinte... Algo es algo 
> 
> Saludos 

 

Esa es la llamada transpracencia falsa, la que siempre ha existido. La tengo activada desde que existe. Yo me refiero a las transparencias y sombras de la extension Composite, es decir, las transparecias reales que se activan desde el panel de control :/. En las ventanas normales s hace desde el icono de la barar de titulo, pero Kiker no tiene esta barra.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## TieferFeld

Ups, perdona, no te habìa entendido... Ando un poco despistado ùltimamente...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## simkin

Fluxbox...

http://img303.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fluxbox0913flatblack2kz.png

----------

## DDrDark

me gusta ese friki-fondo  :Very Happy: , donde lo puedo cnoseguir?

----------

## simkin

El fondo es de neeta (deviantart), hay dos versiones, la de mi captura y esta otra (a cual mas "friki") :-p

Edit: @DDrDark, no se si te referias a mi fondo :-pLast edited by simkin on Thu Aug 18, 2005 3:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Esteban_Torre

Alt+f3 es lo mismo que hacer click en el iconito solo que cuando sacas el borde de la ventana se complica un poco digamos, en cuanto a settings de sombra personalizado no se pero para niveles de trasparencia en foco y fuera de foco esta todo en las settings personalizadas POR ventana que podes que por cierto es muy extenso y puedes modificar practicamente todas las caracteristicas de la ventana tanto como para que recuerde o como para que la 'fuerze' a ser asi, tambien podes acceder desde el panel de  control de kde, por alt+f3 ahora no me acuerdo bien el nombre del submenu y te da acceso al mismo lugar solo que ya seteando la ventana en la que estabas ahi puedes poner todas las opciones que quieras para esa ventana cada vez que se abra. En cuanto a kicker no se ahora cuando vaya a kde me fijo, pasa que deje el azureus bajando un dvdr y no lo quiero cerrar porque va re bien xD.

----------

## Esteban_Torre

 :Very Happy:  ya esta para kicker: la sombra todavia no es algo que se pueda manejar desde windows-specific settings pero el resto lo manejas de ahi vas a el panel de control como con el resto de las ventnas y en desktop->windows-specific settings haces la magia, no creo q haga falta mas explicacion ahi te da todas las opciones q necesitas y mas. La verda muy util. Lo unico que no pude solucionar es con los menues y la trasparencia por soft algo medio molesto pero bueno supongo que con esto y un poco de mania se arregla.

Edit:

Cosas que faltarian para que sea perfecto:

*Los menus, no se pueden seleccionar con lo de windows-specific, tonces q le agreguen para seleccionar la trasparencia real, sin contar que la que es por software tiene ciertos bugs.

*Poder seleccionar un color como "color key" (color que no se dibuja) para cada ventana, mas que nada para el panel y los docks que tienen si o si un fondo.

----------

## DDrDark

pues si me referia a tu fondo. muchas gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nandelbosc

http://www.jordivayreda.com/wordpressCAT/wp-gallery2.php?g2_view=core.ShowItem&g2_itemId=52

y con kxdocker...

http://www.jordivayreda.com/wordpressCAT/wp-gallery2.php?g2_view=core.ShowItem&g2_itemId=54

 :Wink: 

----------

## podxboq

Esta imagen tiene una año, y es de la primera demo de E17 

http://webs.ono.com/usr010/francosta/img/pantallazo.jpg

La siguiente es del 26/07/2005

http://webs.ono.com/usr010/francosta/img/screenshoot_20050726.jpg

y esta ya es de hoy, con la última versión de E16

http://webs.ono.com/usr010/francosta/img/screenshoot_20060310.jpg

Saludos a todos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

La idea me vino de un hilo similar que vi en algún lado. Pretendo sacar ideas para mejorar mi escritorio y que sirva a otros para la misma función.

por lo pronto, mi escritorio

A ver que les parece. XFCE4 + Berly + Cairo-Clock + Gkrellm

Saludos!

----------

## sefirotsama

No esta nada nada nada mal.

Cuando puedo cuelgo unos screenshots dle mio (aunque es un kde sin nada del otro mundo).

Lo que si puedo colgar son screenshots de mi viejo ubuntu (ahora ya no es ni polvo) pero mejor no, con gentoo ha de ser mejor, xD.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> (aunque es un kde sin nada del otro mundo).

 

Ni un superkaramba, ni nada?

----------

## ekz

Este el mio actual

+Gnome

+Beryl

+Avant-window-navigator (lanzadores + lista de ventanas)

+Cairo-clock

[ Click! ]

SAludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> +Avant-window-navigator (lanzadores + lista de ventanas)

 

Cool! Otro gadget mas para agregar a mi lista de cosas por hacer.

Si este fuera un concurso tipo "pimp my desktop" vas ganando por lejos!!

Saludos!

----------

## Zagloj

Un par de capturas  :Wink: 

* Paginador

* Moc (mrxvt)

* Sylpheed claws

* FvwmIconbox (miniaturas)

* Gkrellm

* Xdaliclock

Translucencias, esquinas redondeadas y Alpha para las miniaturas (según el ratón pase o no por encima de ellas).

Primera

Segunda

----------

## artic

Una capturita con kde:

[IMG]http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/8373/chupateari2mb4.th.png[/IMG]

Y otra con looking glass:

[IMG]http://img461.imageshack.us/img461/995/lgscreen00rz1.th.png[/IMG]

salu2

----------

## Gentoosiastix

no hagais esto... lo va a ver el tito billy Gato y le dara un flato.....

----------

## diegoto

Me gusta la optimización por lo tanto no utilizo beryl ni superkaramba ni nada por el estilo.

Algo simple con la kicker traslucida y un buen fondo.

http://img92.imageshack.us/img92/7481/untitledrt4.jpg

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

Por si alguien echa algo de menos, he unido el mensaje "[OT] Screenshots, muestren los suyos!" con este hilo para no tener dos hilos similares.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Por si alguien echa algo de menos, he unido el mensaje "[OT] Screenshots, muestren los suyos!" con este hilo para no tener dos hilos similares.

 

Exelente, no había visto este hilo, y si lo hubiera visto, no habría agregado nada por no "revivir un muerto" jeje.

Artic, que tal tira looking glass desde el disco rígido? me descargué hace un tiempo un live, lo probé desde el CD y me pareció extremadamente lento en general... Si bien parece que promete, creo que le falta madurar, no?

Saludos!

----------

## 1010101

Aca esta mi gnome actual ,intercambio mucho de escritorios asi que luego mando uno de KDE.

aca la pantalla http://nassatech.com.ar/capt.png

----------

## 1010101

Aca mi kde:

Beryl

Superkaramba 

Yakuake

en

http://nassatech.com.ar/ke.png

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Muy pero MUY bonito el KDE...

Cual es el programa que te pone los controles de amarok sobre el escritorio? lo quiero, lo quiero!!!

Saludos!

----------

## 1010101

es un tema del superkaramba el simplarok, esta muy piola por que te muestra la caratula del cd que estes escuchando.

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

> Muy pero MUY bonito el KDE...
> 
> Cual es el programa que te pone los controles de amarok sobre el escritorio? lo quiero, lo quiero!!!
> 
> Saludos!

 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Simplarok? A ver como me las ingenio para clavarselo a mi xfce sin perder las transparencias... 

Gracias viejo.

PD: Es bueno cada tanto no tener que hablar el español "neutro"...

----------

## artic

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Artic, que tal tira looking glass desde el disco rígido? me descargué hace un tiempo un live, lo probé desde el CD y me pareció extremadamente lento en general... Si bien parece que promete, creo que le falta madurar, no?
> 
> Saludos!

 

Le falta muchisima maduracion,es lento ,inestable en algunos puntos y le faltan cosas aunque esta bien tenerlo para trastear un poco con el.

Un saludo

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Le falta muchisima maduracion,es lento ,inestable en algunos puntos y le faltan cosas aunque esta bien tenerlo para trastear un poco con el.

 

...Otra cosa mas para agregar a mi TO-DO list (si tuviera una)...

Gracias por el dato.

Saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

Por favor, que alguien corrija el título del hilo, que me duelen los ojos de verlo. "Perémne" es incorrecto por partida doble (el acento, que no existe, y la "m", que no es tal). La versión correcta libre de bugs sería "perenne".

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=per%E9mne

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=perenne

Ya que estoy aquí, aquí os dejo un par de links a mi web con mis proyectos de escritorio pasados:

http://jesgue.homelinux.org/fvwm.html

Y presentes:

http://jesgue.homelinux.org/versatile.html

Saluditos  :Smile: 

----------

## Stolz

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> Por favor, que alguien corrija el título del hilo

 

Corregido (más bien cambiado a algo más representativo).

Por cierto 6thpink, es un gustazo verte por este subforo  :Smile: 

----------

## sefirotsama

Aqui van algunos screenshots.

Mi actual escritorio kde (ksmoothdock y yakuake sin nada especial)

http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/1701/instantniaay4.png

http://img360.imageshack.us/my.php?image=instantnia1yl6.png

Tengo la esperanza de meterle esto al grub algún dia, cuando tenga tiempo para hacer el montage:

http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/4763/iconpenguinww4.png

Mi viejo escritorio ubuntu (gnome, beryl + kiba-dock y algun gdesklet)

http://img250.imageshack.us/my.php?image=captura2ew1.png

http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/7264/capturage2.png

http://img469.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dreamweaver82rg8.png

----------

## sefirotsama

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> Por favor, que alguien corrija el título del hilo, que me duelen los ojos de verlo. "Perémne" es incorrecto por partida doble (el acento, que no existe, y la "m", que no es tal). La versión correcta libre de bugs sería "perenne".
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=per%E9mne
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=perenne
> ...

 

Tus screenshots molan. Solo una cosa. Cuanto tardastes en configuras así fvwm? Hay herrmientas graficas o a pelo?

----------

## Zagloj

Jeje, en su web el apartado H *Quote:*   

> If you can't see the icons, you need a version of FVWM compiled with SVG support, because the icons are -guess what- in SVG format.
> 
> If you can't see the applets, install them or make them available using your $PATH.
> 
> If you can't see a wallpaper, install imagemagick, or better, feh.
> ...

 

 Básicamente ahí aparece lo que te puede faltar, aunque lo más importante en sí me parece la config, aunque no comparto en todos los puntos los gustos, me parece una de las config más trabajadas y con más inventiva que he visto para fvwm, una pasada lo de los diferentes tamaños de las miniaturas.

 Lo dicho y aprovecho el mensaje para darte las gracias por compartir la config  :Razz:  (así como estoy agradecido a otros muchos de los que copio y he copiado)

----------

## i92guboj

No hay herramientas gráficas de configuración para Fvwm, y si las hubiera, dudo que pudieran dar tanto de si. Los más importante de esa config no es lo bonita o fea que sea vea. Fvwm se mueve a un nivel de funcionalidad que los demás WM no pueden ni soñar, y todo gracias a mecanismos que permiten modificarla de forma dinámica, dependiendo de muchas circunstancias.

Esa configuración empezó como todas, con un puñado de líneas que fue creciendo poco a poco. Desde el principio tuve en mente que fuera lo más versátil posible y que se pudiera usar de forma eficiente incluso sin tener todo esto de la lista de antes instalado (tan solo que algunas cosas no saldrán, pero los paneles se autoajustan).

Ahora mismo, dejando fuera las locale (sip, la config tiene soporte de locale via gettext también  :Razz:  ), gráficos, sonidos y chorradas similares, wc -l reporta lo siguiente:

```

$ cat *config scripts/* decorations/* colorsets/* fontthemes/* | wc -l

3574

```

Más de 3500 líneas de configuración, si bien es verdad que lo básico calculo que serán unas 2000 solamente, lo demás pues entre temas de fuentes, colores y decoraciones de ventana. No todo este código se lee cada vez jeje, tan solo el necesario. Está todo modularizado (y aún hay trabajo por hacer en eso) para que solo se carguen los componentes necesarios.

----------

## gringo

[flame]fvwm sucks, flux powa´[/flame]  :Razz: 

coñas aparte, un pantallazo de como tengo el escritorio ahora.

saluetes

----------

## 1010101

 *gringo wrote:*   

> [flame]fvwm sucks, flux powa´[/flame] 
> 
> coñas aparte, un pantallazo de como tengo el escritorio ahora.
> 
> saluetes

 

que utilizas ? adesklets o son superkarmba -  gDesklets? 

Muy buen escritorio, seria bueno que dijeras que temas son 

saludos

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> que utilizas ? adesklets o son superkarmba - gDesklets?

 

conky  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Muy buen escritorio, seria bueno que dijeras que temas son 

 

no tiene nada especial realmente, la conf del conky la tienes aqui por si te interesa y el fondo es uno que encontré en digitalblasphemy. 

saluetes

----------

## Howlett

Hace unos días que me cansé de Gnome y decidí lanzarme al mundo de los gestores de ventanas más simples. Mi elección ha sido FVWM por varios comentarios que he ido viendo por el foro. Aún no me atrevo con la configuración a saco del escritorio, así que de momento me quedo con el tema fvwm-crystal que es bastante completo y cubre mis necesidades. De todos modos, seguro que acabo modificando los temas.

Ahí va el escritorio: Pincha, pincha sin miedo  :Wink: 

No es gran cosa, pero a mi me gusta  :Embarassed: 

----------

## kropotkin

Me gusto mucho tu desktop Howlett  :Very Happy: 

Saludos.

----------

## sirope

http://kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=59326&file1=59326-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Milky+Desktop

Que hilo tan viejo.   :Shocked: 

----------

## achaw

El mio: http://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotrt6.png

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Así está la cosa ahora  :Razz: 

http://jesgue.homelinux.org/images/screenshots/versatile-ng-04.jpg

Aunque la mayor parte del tiempo se parece más a esto:

http://jesgue.homelinux.org/images/screenshots/versatile-ng-05.jpg

----------

## Theasker

alguna web donde explique bien como instalar y hacer funcionar FVWM en gentoo?, xq no lo encuentro, simplemente he hecho un emerge fvwm pero na.

gracias anticipadas

----------

## i92guboj

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> alguna web donde explique bien como instalar y hacer funcionar FVWM en gentoo?, xq no lo encuentro, simplemente he hecho un emerge fvwm pero na.
> 
> gracias anticipadas

 

Depende de a lo que te refieras.

Si inicias las X usando startx, tan solo pon "fvwm" al final de tu ~/.xinitrc

Si las inicias usando kdm o gdm, fvwm incluye un fichero /usr/share/xsessions/fvwm-live.desktop, así que supongo que deberá salir en la lista de window managers de estos dos login managers. Aunque los de kdm no se si se guardaban en otro sitio... No recuerdo.

Para usar fvwm, probablemente, antes quieras antes crear tu propia configuración, porque la predeterminada no es muy original  :Razz: 

Para eso, hay algunos recursos en la red:

http://fvwm.lair.be/viewtopic.php?t=188

http://edulinux.homeunix.org/fvwm/fvwmchanfaq.html#7

http://www.zensites.net/fvwm/guide/

También hay algunos lugares donde puedes ver configuraciones ya preparadas por otros usuarios y/o screenshots:

http://ironphoenix.org/tril/fvwm/configs/

http://www.lynucs.org/

http://www.fvwm.org/screenshots/desktops/

En mi firma verás también mi web, donde hay algunas configs mías y montones de screenshots.

La guía de zensites está bien para comenzar, y el link que hay encima de ese también. Eso si, en inglés. Quizás algún día, si estoy aburrido, escriba yo algo en español sobre el tema (si es que a alguien le interesa el tema). Creo que no hay nada realmente sobre fvwm en español en forma de guía.

----------

## Theasker

despues de hacer el emerge fvwm intenté cambiar de sesión a esa pero no me salía na, sólo XFCE y fluxbox, con el kdm.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> despues de hacer el emerge fvwm intenté cambiar de sesión a esa pero no me salía na, sólo XFCE y fluxbox, con el kdm.

 

Fvwm es del tipo de wm que de fábrica no te va a servir para nada. Tendrás que hacerte una configuración a medida o adaptar una que ya exista. En fvwm eso se hace a base de editar archivos de texto. Por tanto, si aún sigues interesado, lo más sencillo sería que te logeases en consola, crearas tu ~/.xinitrc y lanzases startx desde ahí. En ese .xinitrc solo necesitas una línea que diga "exec fvwm". Luego lanzas X con startx. Si no funciona porque ya tengas un servidor corriendo (el de kdm, por ejemplo), puedes usar "startx -- :1".

Así podrás depurar mejor cualquier problema, porque si algo impide a fvwm iniciar, cuando X se cierre tendrás los errores delante de tus ojos y podrás verlos.

Si superas la fase inicial y sigues interesado en fvwm, hacer que la sesión ande con kdm una vez configurado será un juego de niños.

----------

## Theasker

okis, gracias, me pondré a ello, aunque por defecto y sólo con hacer el emerge, no debería salir en el menú del kdm?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> okis, gracias, me pondré a ello, aunque por defecto y sólo con hacer el emerge, no debería salir en el menú del kdm?

 

Todo depende de si el fichero adecuado se instala en el lugar adecuado.

Kde es especial para estas cosas. Yo miraría en /usr/share/xsessions y en /usr/kde/3.5/share/apps/sessions (o xsessions). No se si la segunda ruta está correcta, lo digo de memoria y hace al menos un par de años que no uso un login manager gráfico, pero más o menos debe ser así.

Creo que kdm buscaba los ficheros de sesión en la segunda ruta, y gdm en la primera. Si no hay un fvwm.desktop en la segunda, basta con que copies cualquiera de los que haya en esa carpeta con el nombre, fvwm.desktop, y lo edites convenientemente para que lanze fvwm en lugar de otra cosa.

Una vez creado el nuevo fichero .desktop, reinicia xdm con /etc/init.d/xdm restart. A partir de entonces, fvwm debería salir en la lista. Pero como ya te digo, la configuración predeterminada no te va a resultar muy agradable  :Razz: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Este hilo es highlander!

----------

## Magnum44

Aquí tenéis un pantallazo de mi actual escritorio: FOTO

KDE + Superkaramba (nextShows + Stock Watch! + LiquidWeather + GlassMonitor) + MaCoPiX + Yakuake oculto

----------

## ebray187

http://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantalla0512pc6.jpg

Ahí provando con Xfce y Tango.

----------

## Hefistion

Pues pongo el mio (naranja) y el de mi mujer (lila)  :Wink:  no son gran cosa pero si funcionales  :Wink: 

http://picasaweb.google.com/hefistion/Linux

salu2

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/8968/screenshotog8.png

XFCE, Screenlets para el monitor de clima y conky abajo de todo para monitorear el sistema y leer las noticias.

Salud!

----------

## vndecid

http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/7968/snapshot2h.png

Nunca NUNCA por mas muerto que esta un hilo esta de mas dar ideas para adornar a linux y mas a GENTOO!

----------

## Ralgo

 *vndecid wrote:*   

> http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/7968/snapshot2h.png
> 
> Nunca NUNCA por mas muerto que esta un hilo esta de mas dar ideas para adornar a linux y mas a GENTOO!

 

Me gusta como se vé ese fondo...

----------

## vndecid

http://nosrepa.deviantart.com/art/wood-wallpaper-94064642  En download  :Very Happy: !

----------

